# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Alternanthera reineckii



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Alternanthera reineckii "Red Temple" "Telenthera"

Light: moderate to bright

C02: won't grow well without it

Size: 20" plus

pH, temp, hardness: not critical

One of the easiest red stem plants to grow with good light. Turns darker red with brighter light.

Pruning: re-plant tops to keep thicker stems.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Alternanthera reineckii "Red Temple" "Telenthera"

Light: moderate to bright

C02: won't grow well without it

Size: 20" plus

pH, temp, hardness: not critical

One of the easiest red stem plants to grow with good light. Turns darker red with brighter light.

Pruning: re-plant tops to keep thicker stems.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

One of my absolute favorites. Not extremely light demanding, will do just fine with 2 pc wpg (and CO2). I have found it to be a heavy nitrogen feeder, this is NOT one of those red plants that gets redder with low nitrates. Plant tabs are helpful; otherwise, be sure nitrates don't fall below 5 ppm, and 10 ppm is better.


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Under very lean conditions, you can bend
the rules and run the NO3 lower than 5 ppm --
just make sure to provide some jobe sticks
or any other NO3/PO4 source at the roots.

Tends to become very bushy when pruned
straight off the top and light is intense.

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------

